# "Boyd's One Stop Pro-Am Flounder Open"



## Weigh Master

Boyd''s One Stop, at the base of the Texas City Dike
Presents, "Boyd's One Stop Pro-Am Flounder Open"
Nov. 17-19th.2006 Adult and Youth Divisions (11-16)
4 Fish Stringer...Rod/Reel only..Natural or artificial baits allowed
Weighin at Boyd's Nov.19th...1pm-3pm...conducted by the "Coastal
Bend Weigh Team". Incase of a tie, anglers will FLIP a coin, Not earliest
weighin time.
Entry fee: Adult, $35.00 Youth (11-16 y/o) $10.00 and accompanied
by an adult.
ALL TP&W rules will apply. "NO GIGGING ALLOWED"
Donations of flounder will be accepted for our fish fry plates. Both BBQ and
fish plates will be for sale ($6.00 ea.) All proceeds for these plates will go to 
a LOCAL CHARITY of our choice.
Anglers will compete for 1st-3rd places in each division. Adult Div.
payback: 50%, 15%, & 10% of all entry fees AFTER expenses.
Youth Div. payback...100% of all their entry fees. Based on 100 
entries (adult div.) could win a NICE purse.
Questions?? Please contact Jason Cogburn at Boyds 409-945-4001 or
Ed Matthews, Director, at 281-435-7775 Be Safe Out There....


----------



## Weigh Master

FYI............A meeting will take place at Grand Prize BBQ in Texas City, on Palmer Street, at 6pm on Sept 7th. We will be recruiting committee members and assigning them tasks in various areas regarding this tournament. i.e. Food and Beverage, Cooks/Cookers for the BBQ and Fish Fry, Outside seating (canopies, tarps and chairs), flier distribution, awards/plaques division, donations , MC w/ speaker system,and PR work...,all this is volunteer work to insure a complete success for this event. Only serious workers need to attend please. Additional committee meetings will follow. Dates TBA.. Bless You all for your consideration.......Ed


----------



## MsAddicted

Just want to make sure I am reading it correctly, we can fish all three days and weigh in a cumulative stringer on the last day right?


----------



## Weigh Master

Your 4 heaviest fish during the entire period will be "your stringer". 281-435-7775. Lets say you caught, "one" nice fish on Friday, 2 on Sat. and one on Sunday. Thats your 4! Or, lets say you zeroed on Friday, caught 3 on Sat. and 1 one on Sunday. YOUR 4 thanx for the question. Ed


----------



## mastercylinder60

hmm...sounds like a nice idea for a tournament.


----------



## Texxan1

So Ed,

There is only one weigh in time correct... Seems to me that fish are gonna lose alot of weight in 3 days lol... Im in, i can surely take everyones money lol... Lets see, what am i gonna buy.... A stix flounderstix, a new laguna for my lovely girl or, hmmm down payment on my mosca lol

Thomas


----------



## Weigh Master

NO...NO..NO......we will have 3 weighin days..Friday,4-5pm, Sat 4-5pm, and Sunday 2-3:30pm. records will be kept each day!!!!! OK?????


----------



## Weigh Master

Final Flier is being printed as I write this. Pay attention to the weighin times as stated above. The tourney ENDS at 3:30pm Sunday..Nov. 19th. Tickets will be sold at (2) locations.... at Boyds One Stop and Anitas Bait Camp , on the Texas City Dike. Tickets will be available October 15th, 2006 Cut off time for buying tickets will be at "noon", Saturday Nov. 18th 2006. Disabled vets ( 65% or greater) may fish this tournament at NO CHARGE...


----------



## MsAddicted

Ah gotcha, thanks for the clarification Ed. This is what confused me.


Ed Matthews said:


> Weighin at Boyd's Nov.19th...1pm-3pm


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

echoduck and i are making plans to fish it..


----------



## Weigh Master

In case we have any locals near Texas City- remember that a meeting will be held tommorrow, the 7th, at Grand Prize BBQ in TC. 6pm- Will be looking forward to meeting you. Jason and I will be going over the tourney w/ you guys. We'd love your input and will be assigning various tasks to our volunteers that want to work on our committee. 
Call your friends and let them know. The donations of meats/cooks, for the BBQ may be one of the toughest areas to work, along w/ the donations dept. Someone always knows someone that will help....thanx...Ed Series WeighMaster for the "Specktacular Fishing Tournaments" Galv/Matagorda Bays 281-435-7775


----------



## Weigh Master

Well folks, reckon everyone was busy today, no one showed up for my meeting except the boss, his wife, my wife and step-daughter . But thats ok. We did make a few changes. Jason said we will keep it simple this year and see how the tourney goes. If it goes well, w/ a large number of entries, will decide next year to add some things. NO BBQ will take place. Sorry, Jason is the BOSS. We will include a side pot for heaviest fish, $10.00 entry fee for this division. Disabled vets w/ 65% disability or more, may fish FREE w/ sponsorship. Anyone / company, wanting to donate items for this event, please contact me at 281-435-7775 or email me at [email protected] ( a temporary address). Also call Boyds One Stop at 409-945-4001 Items will be used for door prizes....items to include those for adults as well as for our youth. Your consideration is greatly appreciated. Tell your friends about our tourney. Thanx


----------



## Weigh Master

Folks, I just got through talking to Mr. Billy Stix. It is a privilage to say he is one of our newest sponsors. He has offered to make (2) two CUSTOM RODS for our two First Place Winners. To make this even more special, these rods will have "First Place" Boyd's One Stop Pro-Am Flounder Open on it. Way to go Billy Stix Rods and Thank You.


----------



## fisheyesdm

Sounds like great fun. Hope I can make room.


----------



## Texxan1

Count Kaylin and I in...

One question though... The fish do not have to be donated correctly... Everyone i talk to is interested in this tourney, but there are 4 other tourneys that weekend and everyone is curious as to if you can use the fish for multiple tourneys

Thanks

Thomas


----------



## Texxan1

Also Ed,

Do the fish have to be weighed in the day they are caught...


----------



## Weigh Master

#1. I have been thru that multiple tourney situation many times as a Cert.WeighMaster. The answer is Yes....I will say this tho, and it's something I have always and will continue to do as a WeighMaster. I "will clip a pectoral fin" before it leaves "My" weighstation. If another tourney clips a pectoral fin or tail fin, it won't be allowed in this tournament. It will be considered altered or mutilated. So, bring your fish to me first please.

#2. No, you don't have to weigh the fish the same day you caught it. It's the fisherman's responsiblity to maintain the freshness of any "Tournament" fish.
Marine Advisory 
TAMU-SG-86-50 (r)
2.5 M Feb.1994
NA16RG0457-01
A/F-4

"Fish, unlike beef or wine, does not improve with age.


----------



## Weigh Master

Oh yes.........you can keep the fish or donate them. See ya there


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

are there going to be tournament flyers with rules on them or is there a web page we can go to for the rules of the tournament? I am going to start a shutdown next week and will most likely carry up the the start of the tournament, when will tickets be ready to buy? is this a live bait and artificial tournament?


----------



## mastercylinder60

ed,

i'm planning on participating in the tournament. i'm also a local, so if there's anything i can do to help, pm me. i'm sorry i couldn't make the meeting at grand prize that day.


----------



## Weigh Master

Fliers are out, but only at Boyds One Stop as of now. Standard rules, no gigging, live or artificial allowed, fish where U want too. Weighstation will be at Boyds. Fri and Sat 4-5pm only (the 17and18th), Sunday 2-3:30pm. Tickets will go on sale the middle of Oct. Boyds ONLY. Talked w/ Jason, owner of Boyds, said we may be able to mail out tickets. We will work on that in our next meeting in about 2 weeks. Remember, it's a 4 fish stringer. Your 4 best during the length of the tourney. You don't have to weigh the fish the same day u caught it, but it better be fresh when I see it!!! Anybody wanting to help w/ door prize donations, feel free to do so. All donations have to be in by Nov.7th....call me at 281-435-7775 if U need to.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

*hi ed*
* i have 1 custom rod built, will be working on rod #2 next week, i will let you know when i can ship, like to have a copy of the flier if possible.*
* thanks and hope the winners like the billystix that i have built.*
* later *
* stix*
* please vist molly at www.billystix.com*


----------



## CalhounFishing

Ok so we can weigh in single fish each day. Say i got 2 nice one on friday, i go to weigh those in friday afternoon and catch my other 2 on saturday and then go to weight those in as well to total up my stringer over each day.


----------



## Weigh Master

Your 4 heaviest fish for the entire 3 day period.(example) Possession is 10 per day. x3 days = 30 fish, right? Your heaviest 4 out of the 30 is your stringer. 281-435-7775
Tickets go on sale Oct. 18th. Onsite registration will be at Boyds. Mail in entry/registration forms will be at various locations by mid Oct. Such as Galv. Yacht Basin, Marburgers, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Academy on I-45 and in Galveston, Boaters World on I-45, Boyds One Stop, and Dockside Marine in Bayou Vista near City Hall/PD. If I can assist U furthur, please ph.


----------



## Weigh Master

Tickets will be on sale at Boyds One Stop Oct.18th. Mail-in registration/entry forms and flier, will be available to download on this thread in a few days, or you may pick one up at various locations TBA. Adult Div. $35.00 Youth Div. (11-16) $10.00 . Vets w/ a minimum of 65% disability w/ a $35.00 sponsorship, NO CHARGE. 281-435-7775 or 409-945-4001


----------



## fishingfrenzymiller

Ok sorry if this has been asked already but say u go and weigh in 5 one day 4 another day and 3 the last day do u just pick the four heaviest out of the ones i weighed in or are u just allowed to weigh in four the entire length of the tournement and i have to pick the ones i think are the heaviest.


----------



## Weigh Master

*Your 4 Best*

It will be your heaviest 4 fish for the entire period. 281-435-7775 ed

Mail-in registration forms are at the Academy Store in Galv. ,& I-45 at 518, Boaters World I-45 near Nasa Rd 1, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Marburgers, Boyd's One Stop, and this weekend at Galv.Yacht Basin/ launch area, then next week in Bolivar ( site TBA). Tickets are on sale now at Boyd's ONLY.....a registration form MUST be completed prior to buying a ticket

Donations are still being accepted and must be in before Nov. 8th at Boyds or mailed to me. If local, I may be able to pick them up. Dig deep and lets chip in to give each kid something.. If you'd like to mail something to me, contact me at 281-435-7775 (after 5pm) and I'll give you an address. Thanx much, Ed


----------



## topwtr#1

Marburgers in Seabrook also has entry forms avaliable!


----------



## soulman

I live out in Cypress and would like to register for the tournament. It's a very long drive to preregister. Is there any way I can sign myself up via phone or internet?


----------



## bigcountryjc

*I may not be able to wiegh in my fish during wiegh in time because of conflicting work schedule. Is there any way i can wiegh in early. I also need the adress of the place where the wiegh in will take place so i can get directions to there off of yahoo maps. I live in leauge city and have never been to the texas city dike before so i could use some good directions to there to so i can pre fish. What else ummm flounder is yummy.*


----------



## Weigh Master

*"BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS" are Here*

If you cannot mail in your $, please call a staff member at Boyds. 409-945-4001. They are intsructed to hold tickets, in your name only. Pick up your ticket and fill out the registration form at Boyds ONLY. and BEFORE NOON Saturday. We do this phone on an HONOR system. Please do not call and say you will fish our tourney and not show up. We have to base our payouts on entries recieved After expenses.
No, you cannot weigh in a fish early at all. I run a tight ship when it comes to my weighins. My "weigh team's" ( Coastal Bend Weigh Team) credibility will not be compromised. 
As far as getting to the Dike. Come into Texas City on Palmer Street. Go East to Bay Street. Make a right. Then make a left at the first light. Boyds One Stop is on Right.
See ya there folks. "Boyds One Stop Pro-Am Flounder Open" Nov.17-19, 2006
Weigh station will be at Boyds all 3 days 4-5pm Fri andSat. Sunday...2-3:30pm $35 Adults $10 Youth (11-16)
*I have received from "BillyStix Custom Rods", the 2 custom made rods to be presented to the FIRST PLACE WINNERS of each division. Adult and Youth. Valued at over $200 each. Thankyou "BillyStix Custom Rods", Gainsville, Florida. Ed at 409-453-1954....new # See ya there folks.........................*


----------



## Texxan1

Ed,

There is some confusion with the guys at boyds about the weigh in... So here is the question they could not answer..

If you weigh in 4 flounder on friday.. Are you done period.. Or can you catch more flounder on sat and sunday and if they are bigger, weigh them in in the place of your other fish..

Please let us know

Thomas


----------



## Weigh Master

Today starts the Tournament at Boyds. As stated above......., its your 4 best , heaviest flounder for the ENTIRE period. Its a process of elimination every day. By law, as of Sept. 1st,2006, U can catch 10 flounder a day, and only 10 in your possession. Example: U bring me 30 fish, 10 fish for each day,Fri.10, 10 Sat.and 10 Sunday.... your heaviest 4 out of 30 fish. U say U caught 4 Friday, 7 on Sat. then your 4 heaviest out of 11 will be your stringer so far. Come Sunday U catch 6, then from those 4 plus your 6, =10...now from that 10, your 4 heaviest. We are just taking all your combined fish, eliminating the smallest and totalling your 4 best fish....281-435-7775 Ed See ya at 4pm-5pm, today at Boyds. Ticket sales are over at NOON Saturday.
Remember, anyone may fish our event, kids have to be between 11-16 y/o and everyone fills out na registration form prior to purchasing a ticket. Tickets are at Boyd's one Stop ONLY. I apologize for the confusion at Boyd's w/ some of your questions. Very hard to talk w/ all his staff when they are not there.


----------

